# Anavar muscle cramps



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey everyone

I've read about the dreaded shin/forearm pumps on anavar before but doing legs today I got one huge cramp up my left hamstring. I stopped and went to do some abs and give the area a rest but soon as I finished some side crunches I got cramp basically all over my abs, when I got up I felt it across my back (did back yesterday) - bought one of those powerade drinks and eaten a banana - feels calmer now but all my stomach feels a bit weird now! Anyone else get this? Any home remedies/OTC remedies anyone can suggest?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep your self super hydrated..A gallon of water a day is recommended imo


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Taurine 3-5mg ED it makes a big difference there's loads on ebay

I used the pharmaceutical grade powder on there deluxe nutrition about 5g ED and didn't have any trouble the whole cycle and the var was d hacks and g2g.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheers lads


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Mal20729 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I've read about the dreaded shin/forearm pumps on anavar before but doing legs today I got one huge cramp up my left hamstring. I stopped and went to do some abs and give the area a rest but soon as I finished some side crunches I got cramp basically all over my abs, when I got up I felt it across my back (did back yesterday) - bought one of those powerade drinks and eaten a banana - feels calmer now but all my stomach feels a bit weird now! Anyone else get this? Any home remedies/OTC remedies anyone can suggest?


I get cramps in trained muscles when running high dose DECENT var so its all good bro. As for the solution - simple -> *NEVER train abs its completely pointless regardless of whatever fitness industry BS you've been fed. FACT! *


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I get cramps in trained muscles when running high dose DECENT var so its all good bro. As for the solution - simple -> *NEVER train abs its completely pointless regardless of whatever fitness industry BS you've been fed. FACT! *


I never normally do but was trying to do something active to let my leg cramp go down and head back onto legs but cramp was too bad

Going to invest in some taurine today and go do shoulders


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Mal20729 said:


> I never normally do but was trying to do something active to let my leg cramp go down and head back onto legs but cramp was too bad
> 
> Going to invest in some taurine today and go do shoulders


I found staying very well hydrated as in 2 gallons of water spread throughout the day helped a lot mate.

I don't believe in taurine at all anymore don't even run it alongside clen and I find it makes no difference whatsoever. Its just bro science mate file it under B for bin imho


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> I get cramps in trained muscles when running high dose DECENT var so its all good bro. As for the solution - simple -> *NEVER train abs its completely pointless regardless of whatever fitness industry BS you've been fed. FACT! *


How is training abs pointless? Explain


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> I get cramps in trained muscles when running high dose DECENT var so its all good bro. As for the solution - simple -> *NEVER train abs its completely pointless regardless of whatever fitness industry BS you've been fed. FACT! *


there is a difference from using taurine to not using it with var.. iv added it in to very good effect on the same cycle and would never run var without it.

why is it pointless to train abs?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Hate Var the back pump and rock solid hams were unbearable! Look in the mirror was good but couldn't deadlift or squat properly


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

It is difficult to completely mitigate the pumps/cramp-feeling from anavar, particularly in the spinal erectors. Taurine, super-hydration, potassium - might work to some extent, might not.

Training abs is optional, like any other isolation exercise. Personally I never do.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> I get cramps in trained muscles when running high dose DECENT var so its all good bro. As for the solution - simple -> *NEVER train abs its completely pointless regardless of whatever fitness industry BS you've been fed. FACT! *


Very helpful lol. How about not training any muscle, have heard you only need to take roids to get muscle anyway, FACT!!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Its just bro science mate


From the last 2 posts, you seem to be the definition of bro science.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> *there is a difference from using taurine to not using it with var.*. iv added it in to very good effect on the same cycle and would never run var without it.
> 
> why is it pointless to train abs?


Made no difference to me, i get savage pumps off all orals and tren.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Made no difference to me, i get savage pumps off all orals and tren.


How much do you use, was it good quality ?

your going to get good pumps no matter what gear it is, great pumps in fact but I'm talking more about muscle cramps/painful pumps that var can give


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

how much var you on a day? im on wk 4 now. 40mg a day. Pumps are good but not to as bad as your experiencing. I'm on low dose I know but seen some really good gains at this consistent low dose of 40mg everyday. Using euro pharma var. Really good stuff.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm running clen and var in my cycle at the moment and really rate taurine to control shin and calf pumps , water I take is always high 6-7 litre a day , soon as I stop taking taurine for a day or 2 when I do cardio cramps and calf pumps are painful , add taurine back on no cramps or calf pumps !


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> How much do you use, was it good quality ?
> 
> your going to get good pumps no matter what gear it is, great pumps in fact but I'm talking more about muscle cramps/painful pumps that var can give


I used 10g a day in the end, made zero difference, even on 50mg var i got horrible pumps/cramps in my shins to the point i'd have to stop walking.

Dunno on the quality of the taurine, it was MP so i'd guess it was decent.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Smitch said:
 

> I used 10g a day in the end, made zero difference, even on 50mg var i got horrible pumps/cramps in my shins to the point i'd have to stop walking.
> 
> Dunno on the quality of the taurine, it was MP so i'd guess it was decent.


I use mp taurine and it helps me. Obviously it works for some and not others but think for the price of it the op should try it!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've not had cramps from var, pumps, but when I use clen I cramp. When I'm on clen I've always got sea salt to hand, even at work. Just 2-3 chunks, swill it around under your tongue first, then wash down with plenty of water. Stops the cramps coming back.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I used 10g a day in the end, made zero difference, even on 50mg var i got horrible pumps/cramps in my shins to the point i'd have to stop walking.
> 
> Dunno on the quality of the taurine, it was MP so i'd guess it was decent.


Did you use adex was estrogen under control?

Sounds like shin splints that , who knows nothing is the same for everyone where all different.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Made no difference to me, i get savage pumps off all orals and tren.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Did you use adex was estrogen under control?
> 
> Sounds like shin splints that , who knows nothing is the same for everyone where all different.


Last time I was running adex as I had a tiny bit of gyno, I think I must just be very prone to the pumps.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

never had anu pumps on Var just finishing my 8 week 100mg D-Hacks


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

75mg of var a day and it's currently week 5

Loaded up with water last night, green tea today with more water, couple of bananas and all seems tickety boo! Off to do shoulders later so shall see if it stays away! If not I'll give taurine a go for the price of it

Had read about cramps/pumps before but until I'd witnessed it I'd never felt anything like it! Ruddy horrible but good overall effects so just goingn to crack on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Hate Var the back pump and rock solid hams were unbearable! Look in the mirror was good but couldn't deadlift or squat properly


Pfffft pussy meeeeow ....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Amann said:


> how much var you on a day? im on wk 4 now. 40mg a day. Pumps are good but not to as bad as your experiencing. I'm on low dose I know but seen some really good gains at this consistent low dose of 40mg everyday. Using euro pharma var. Really good stuff.


U get the pumps on 20 mg pd so don't think ur on a low dose in comparison to anyone else's these boys they are all cry babies!!  I think a couple of people get it and others 'think' it's gonna happen in the most terrible horrendous way.... Re the OP .. Deal with it cry baby :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I got this in my calves.

Taurine and water def helped


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I got this when playing football

Every time

That's why I never score goals


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Abc987 said:


> How is training abs pointless? Explain


Simplez I got abs I don't train them directly its just for women and phaggots. *Heavy compounds* performed standing elicit excellent abdominal development. in addition to pull ups and chins.

Abs are made in the kitchen not the gym. Comprende vous le noob? i.e stop eating sh1t and you will attain abs.

SickC


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Mal20729 said:


> I never normally do but was trying to do something active to let my leg cramp go down and head back onto legs but cramp was too bad
> 
> Going to invest in some taurine today and go do shoulders


Ok bro try the taurine if u wish and low potassium is also a reason for cramps so eat some banana's. oranges ect but defo up your water intake. I ran the d mans var @ 75mg per week for 12 weeks alongside test and the results were akin to test tren without nasty sides. Got some heartburn and the sh1ts also but this is a sign of very well dosed orals ime [pharma grade always causes this side]

D's var was the best I've ever had in over 10years FACT! Enjoy it bro u gon get cut to bits son


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Pfffft pussy meeeeow ....


Oi any more of that an il have you!! I really couldn't deadlift properly and still cant (nothing to do with Var tho)


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Did you use adex was estrogen under control?
> 
> Sounds like shin splints that , who knows nothing is the same for everyone where all different.


Are shin splints linked to high estrogen?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Simplez I got abs I don't train them directly its just for women and phaggots. *Heavy compounds* performed standing elicit excellent abdominal development. in addition to pull ups and chins.
> 
> Abs are made in the kitchen not the gym. Comprende vous le noob? i.e stop eating sh1t and you will attain abs.
> 
> SickC


That's your opinion. Defo not a FACT as you put it in fact Think your talking bollvcks!!!

Yes compound movements, core exercises will give you abs, and yes you need to shift the fat to have visable abs but isolated movements on abs would make them bigger and stronger. FACT. same as any other isolated exercises we do.

We are all different and all go gym and train for different reasons and physiques. Defo not just women and ******* FACT. Some of us ain't genetically that lucky. El comprende ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Oi any more of that an il have you!! I really couldn't deadlift properly and still cant (nothing to do with Var tho)


COME ON THEN!!!! Lol...~ runs ~. Ohhhh I love the internet!

Oh so what was it then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Are shin splints linked to high estrogen?


No...poor foot wear or a good kicking


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> COME ON THEN!!!! Lol...~ runs ~. Ohhhh I love the internet!
> 
> Oh so what was it then?


Puts the ice cream down... wipes mouth... don't try and act interested now!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No...poor foot wear or a good kicking


I get them wearing my running shoes,training shoes,pumps,timberlands all my foot wear really? not had a good kicking for a while?


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> Simplez I got abs I don't train them directly its just for women and phaggots. *Heavy compounds* performed standing elicit excellent abdominal development. in addition to pull ups and chins.
> 
> Abs are made in the kitchen not the gym. Comprende vous le noob? i.e stop eating sh1t and you will attain abs.
> 
> SickC


So you're saying for maximum ab development just do the compounds? Have you ever seen a top powerlifters and olympic weightlifters training regime? a huge emphasis is put on core strength through accessory work, and i dont see how pull ups and chin ups even affect ab development...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Are shin splints linked to high estrogen?


I would make a connection between the two due to excess water retention which a lot can store in there legs and ankles but there could be many reasons for shin splits , Just weight gain in general.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Puts the ice cream down... wipes mouth... don't try and act interested now!


Takes ice cream and rubs over chest...don't u try and act interested now


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I get them wearing my running shoes,training shoes,pumps,timberlands all my foot wear really? not had a good kicking for a while?


Well ur due one then lol

Shin splints is awful it's quite painful only time I had it is back in the day doing all the aerobic stuff in wrong footwear and floors that had no spring


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Takes ice cream and rubs over chest...don't u try and act interested now


Think were in a sticky situation!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Think were in a sticky situation!


  all ur doing


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> all ur doing


Ive become unstuck, just to get sticky again


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well ur due one then lol
> 
> Shin splints is awful it's quite painful only time I had it is back in the day doing all the aerobic stuff in wrong footwear and floors that had no spring


 Ha i knew that was coming! i actually like a good slapping around......

The bedroom!!!

shin splints are evil got them bad last summer running winstrol and going long distance jogging!

liking the new profile pic. ;-)


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

imabigguy said:


> So you're saying for maximum ab development just do the compounds? Have you ever seen a top powerlifters and olympic weightlifters training regime? a huge emphasis is put on core strength through accessory work, and i dont see how pull ups and chin ups even affect ab development...


When you start doing pullups and chins after a break from them the DOM's felt in the abs the next day are sexy as fcuk. Once one is used to performing these movements the DOM's are no longer felt but those babies are still getting worked hard. Bring your knees up towardsyour body when squeezing out the last couple reps even if partial reps 

Heavy squats as in 140kg + work core intensely as do properly performed heavy deads or rack pulls

Standing shoulder presses also hit core hard.

SickC


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Ha i knew that was coming! i actually like a good slapping around......
> 
> The bedroom!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks..I'm trying to get more rump...not easy


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks..I'm trying to get more rump...not easy


Rump?? ass?? love giggly big ass!! was a lass in our gym today yoga pants on yum proper distraction tho.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Rump?? ass?? love giggly big ass!! was a lass in our gym today yoga pants on yum proper distraction tho.


Lol yes...Battie!! No..don't want flipping giggly :thumbdown: want to build it can t have it giggling all over the place.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes...Battie!! No..don't want flipping giggly :thumbdown: want to build it can t have it giggling all over the place.


Ever seen that equipment in Jen Selter's videos. When the focus isn't on her @ss, I've never seen half those machine. lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes...Battie!! No..don't want flipping giggly :thumbdown: want to build it can t have it giggling all over the place.


i dont mean fat giggly i mean porno giggly latino bouncy type bum.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Ever seen that equipment in Jen Selter's videos. When the focus isn't on her @ss, I've never seen half those machine. lol


Erm....no I can imagine


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> i dont mean fat giggly i mean porno giggly latino bouncy type bum.


Haha yh that one


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I haven't been getting the cramps mate but I keep water intake high and have a banana a day. Try taurine and keeping your water intake high.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ever since I have been having bcaa's and carbs mixed with my water "2 ltrs" intra,I have not had a cramp.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Erm....no I can imagine


 I think that foot adapter with the cable kick back on the bench thing is prooolly where it's at. Ouch. But it works.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's help!

Went and did shoulders yesterday after a much more hydrated day! Didn't manage to go and buy some taurine but included a banana in my diet, more water, green tea and some BCAA mix I had and felt fine! Bit of an irritated stomach but think that's because the cramping was so bad in my abs!


----------

